
iOS ‘iBoot’ source code posted online, Apple issues DMCA takedown notice - neomatrix
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/02/08/ios-iboot-source-code-posted-online-apple-issues-dmca-takedown-notice/
======
userbinator
Streisand Effect in 3...2...1...

 _Perhaps the concern should be how this code leaked into the public domain in
the first place._

Maybe not everyone who works at Apple completely toes the line (as evidenced
by all the schematics that leak...), and some are starting to get
disillusioned about the whole "security" thing and realise what they're really
building. IMHO this is a good thing. "Eat enough apples and you'll find a worm
inside one", as the saying goes...

